

16 startup projects built over the weekend at Garage48 - jkaljundi
http://garage48.org/blogger/list-of-projects-built-over-weekend-in-garage48-helsinki-2011

======
vilpponen
Garage48 is one of the best event formats I have seen and experienced. I wrote
a first person post on the experience.

I have a business background, but also have a basic understanding what can be
achieved with different languages. These events are definitely needed to spur
interest towards creating interesting web applications (and startups).

[http://www.arcticstartup.com/2011/01/18/last-weekends-
experi...](http://www.arcticstartup.com/2011/01/18/last-weekends-experience-
called-garage48)

------
thestranger
Blow the dust - Facebook | Twitter | Youtube Mobile game. Imagine gold miner
going to a planet? Find nuggets, covered with layer of dust. Use power of your
lungs to blow off the dust (via microphone of mobile phone). More interesting
features might come (too fast, too slow). Lets figure out the mechanics, it's
going to be a fun game.

Lol, gives me an idea for a similar "game"

------
hme
Isn't this an exact copy of the Startup Weekend concept ?

~~~
jkaljundi
More or less probably yes (or Launch48, or 24 Hour Business Camp, or many
other similar programs). None of us organizers have been to any of other
events, so hard to compare. We have set it up so it works well in our region.
We're also looking to do 5-6 Garage48 events in Africa this year.

~~~
VomisaCaasi
Do you know when and if that so called "Non-Profit" Garage48 would be coming
up? I'd be happy to participate. However, I don't know anyone who is going to
these events. Would this be limiting anything?

~~~
vilpponen
I personally believe a big part of the experience is to go to these events
alone, without knowing anybody else. This is the best way to get the most out
of them. You'll basically learn a lot about yourself and also make new friends
with a varied skillset.

May come in handy when you're building your next startup, you never know.

